# Monday



## ofelles (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 30, 2021)

Good ones!!!


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 30, 2021)

Totally agree with the last one!

Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 30, 2021)

Loved em!

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 30, 2021)

Yep.  I can sure relate to that last one.      
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 30, 2021)

All good ones.  Thank you, needed these today.


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 30, 2021)

Ha-ha! I liked all of them!! Nice!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 30, 2021)

The Vacuum one cracked me up...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 31, 2021)

Yeah all great to start my day.

Warren


----------



## ofelles (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks for all the likes!!  Trying to lighten the day.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 1, 2021)

ofelles Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Anything that can brighten your day in these times is a plus.

Warren


----------

